# Wanting to move to the Netherlands around mid year, need some help please



## Clarifon (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi everyone,

So my fiance will be applying to study in the Netherlands and if she does get in, she will be starting end of August. I plan on joining her there and hence have a couple of questions. 

We are very excited about possible moving over but have a couple of questions/concerns we aren't too sure about.

I spoke to the embassy people who said I will need to apply for a job and get a visa in that way if I want to work, if I go on her visa I won't be able to work that side. I'm from South Africa and I'm not too sure how that will affect my application. 

1. What kind of salary would be needed for the two of us to live around there and perhaps save a bit on a monthly basis?
2. Is there a fair amount of jobs available (I work in data analysis and predictive modelling)
3. Should I get a company or recruiter and apply for jobs through them? Are there any companies/recruiters you can suggest perhaps?
4. How difficult would it be to qualify for this visa that I would need to move over and work there?
5. How long does the application for the visa process usually take? I want to apply early enough if need be. 
6. Would it be advised to get better at speaking dutch? I understand it quite well and can read it as I speak Afrikaans this side which is quite similar. 

I'd appreciate any help or advice you guys can give me.


----------



## Donutz2 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello Clarifon,

I suggest you check out the website of the IND (Immigratie & Naturalisatie Dienst > Immigration & Naturalisation Department):
https://ind.nl/EN/individuals/Pages/default.aspx

See the various categories (Studen, work etc.). If you speak Afrikaans you could check the Dutch (Nederlands) version but it should be an exact match of the English website/info. 

I don't know a whole lot about student or work immigration but as far as I am aware work immigration is difficult, you'd need to find an employer who wishes to hire you (and cannot find an empoyee with NL or elsewhere in the EU). A student visa is ofcourse possible and then trying to find work afterwards. Don't know about working while studying on a visa.


----------



## Elysia (Jun 10, 2015)

Hello Donutz,

Could you please advise on studying travel and tourism and then find a job? 
How is the job market for this industry? As far as I know Netherlands is one of the most beautiful European countries and must have been receiving many tourists, and that makes me feel that I should be able to find a job. Please give your insight. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bjorn - Expat City (Jul 30, 2015)

Elysia said:


> Hello Donutz,
> 
> Could you please advise on studying travel and tourism and then find a job?
> How is the job market for this industry? As far as I know Netherlands is one of the most beautiful European countries and must have been receiving many tourists, and that makes me feel that I should be able to find a job. Please give your insight. Thanks in advance!


Dear Elysia,

The biggest international tourism school is called NHTV ('internationaal hoger onderwijs Breda'), which is located in the south of the Netherlands. (I can not post links in this message, but google 'NHTV Breda' and you will find the website). They offer two studies: International Leisure Management & International Tourism Management, both on Bachelor-level (3 or 4 years). According to the Dutch 'student guide' it is for students hard to find a job in the Netherlands on their educational level. I know from experience that most of the students who want to find a job in tourism/leisure management move to Spain, Greece or France to work in hotels. Dutch students are abroad wanted, due to the fact that most of them speak two or three languages. 

All the best,

Bjorn - Expat City


----------



## Elysia (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks a lot! This was very helpful.


----------

